# Heroes 10/2



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Wow-no thread started yet? Allow me.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Apparently nobody has anything to say, including you?

Anyhow, this show seems to be moving very slowly, I want more!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I won't get around to watching for at least a week, 
so much more to get caught up on before it gets deleted.


phox


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

All I can say is WOW


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

Bad guys now, yay.

And Choccy said I was reading to much into glasses bad guy dads words and I wasent, muhaha.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I bet the brothers can only fly when they are together...


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

It definitely has that 'Lost' feel. A lot of characters and a lot of stories. They may be better served taking the 'Lost' route and focusing on a character or two per show and letting us figure out how they weave together. 

Is Sylis(?) the dad? Is he going around killing the others?


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

My issue this week was WAY too much recap. I felt 20 minutes in I was just starting new footage. Yes this is moving very slow. But the good thing is I want to see more. 

Still lost on what the strippers powers are. 

I am liking it.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Hound said:


> Bad guys now, yay.
> 
> And Choccy said I was reading to much into glasses bad guy dads words and I wasent, muhaha.


Uh-huh 

But we don't know if everything we saw this week actually happened. Didn't Hiro turn back time 5 weeks??


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

I still say Hiro is only affecting the Hiro part.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

choccy said:


> But we don't know if everything we saw this week actually happened. Didn't Hiro turn back time 5 weeks??


It all happened. In the future. The question is, now that Hiro knows it's going to happen, will he succeed in changing it?

(To which the obvious answer is, "Well, duh!")


Hound said:


> I still say Hiro is only affecting the Hiro part.


I'm not sure what you mean...


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

I suppose we could have been following each of the people separately. 1 day on for everyone only Hiro's day was 1 day on after a 5 week jump, and everyone else's 1 day on was 5 weeks ago. He may have gone back in time to 11:47pm in Tokyo but the next day plays out the same for everyone else again.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yes, but as soon as he starts interacting with the others, their futures will change as well. (I seriously doubt the prophetic comic book guy is going to have his brains scooped out in the next few weeks, much less New York going up in a nuclear holocaust...)


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

I liked that Hiro thought it was Oct 2 (today) and that Nov 8 is a wed so it would be the day after the election. When people are watching reruns it won't matter but I think it is cool that they used real dates. 

Emily


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I'm still confused about Mirror Girl's powers too, seems to me like she has multiple personalities and that's what's up with the lost time.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Who else cheated and read the comic book with pause, and knew what the conversation was going to be allready?


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yes, but as soon as he starts interacting with the others, their futures will change as well. (I seriously doubt the prophetic comic book guy is going to have his brains scooped out in the next few weeks, much less New York going up in a nuclear holocaust...)


As long as he waits a day before interacting with the others, their 'next day' we saw this episode will be the same. I'm certain he'll meet up with everyone else before 5 weeks from now


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

Choccy points out that the nurse dude drew a stick figure drawing of himself walking off the ledge onto the air towards his brother. So prehaps we are going to have individuals with more then one power.


----------



## Domandred (Sep 8, 2006)

I got a beef with the show and I hope it changes fast.

We blew what 10? 15 minutes show scenes from last weeks show every time they switched to a new character. Come on! Do you think people watching this show are complete morons and can't remember what we just watched last week? 

The memory refresher of "previously on Heroes" at the start for two minutes is fine thanks. Heroes pulls that 10 minutes of entire scenes from last week crap again and I'm out until I can grab the whole season on DVD or Torrent download. End of the show I would have put money down on there being 10 or 15 minutes left...but no. And the reason wasn't because the show went by fast, it's because my mental time clock on TV shows don't start until the show actually does, after the "previously shown crap".

Okay rant done. Besides the above rant I'm really digging the show so far.


----------



## hanumang (Jan 28, 2002)

I was very happy with this week's episode.

Sure, the character recaps were a little much  running short on time after the first cut, I presume? Hard to imagine them planning it that way  I think this episode finally reveals enough of the big picture to justify the Season Pass. 

Bring on episode 3!


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Awesome show tonight. My wife said "This is already better than Lost"


----------



## pudding7 (May 13, 2002)

I think the stripper chick part is probably a bit like Stephen King's The Dark Half.


----------



## lordargent (Nov 12, 2002)

Maybe Hiro will know better than to pick up the gun the 2nd time around.


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

Speaking of having a Lost feel...

Does anyone else feel that if we're dealing with a body of supernatural beings, that Niki (Mirror Girl) has the most potential for being a villain-type?

Also, now that we've seen Hiro reading about himself in the comic book "9th Wonder" - does that mean that the issue seen in the first episode, where a demonic monster named Uluru was shown - has any significance?


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

sonnik said:


> Speaking of having a Lost feel...
> 
> Does anyone else feel that if we're dealing with a body of supernatural beings, that Niki (Mirror Girl) has the most potential for being a villain-type?
> 
> Also, now that we've seen Hiro reading about himself in the comic book "9th Wonder" - does that mean that the issue seen in the first episode, where a demonic monster named Uluru was shown - has any significance?


Hmmm....good catch.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

What kind of gun was it that Hiro picked up, anyway? The telephone "bug" guy in the Professor's apartment packed the same one.

Whatever else Mirror Girl's powers are, it's pretty obvious that she can clean a room!

I wonder if "9th Wonder" refers to how many Heroes there will be ...

And I thought it would take Daddy a little longer to find out what his baby girl could do. How'd he know to steal the tape?

Enjoying it very much so far.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

WOW. With the first episode my interest was peaked....now I am TOTALLY hooked. I LOVED the ending.

So the bad guy seems to be going after people's brains...and he can freeze them (the father of the little girl) and has superstrength (mother stabbed to the rails of the staircase). That's one majorly bad dude (unless I'm incorrect and there is more than one bad guy).

Interesting idea that Jekyl/Hyde "Mirror lady" may be a bad guy. That'd be an interesting twist.

My only beef: if I thought I could fly, I wouldn't jump off of a tall building. I'd just take a running start off of some nice flat ground and jump UP! Safer that way if I'm wrong .


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow! I really must say that so far this has been my favorite series of all the series premieres this season. Yeah I thought the recaps were annoying tonight, but overall I'm really lovin' Heroes. After each show I'm eager to see the next. Weeds and Project Runway are the only 2 other shows currently on that I feel that way about...Hope Heroes keeps up the good work.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

atrac said:


> So the bad guy seems to be going after people's brains...and he can freeze them (the father of the little girl) and has superstrength (mother stabbed to the rails of the staircase). That's one majorly bad dude (unless I'm incorrect and there is more than one bad guy).


I believe that is more indicative of telekinesis.


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yes, but as soon as he starts interacting with the others, their futures will change as well. (I seriously doubt the prophetic comic book guy is going to have his brains scooped out in the next few weeks, much less New York going up in a nuclear holocaust...)


Right. And the newspaper in the future showed the flying politician brother won the election by a landslide. I bet he ends up losing once they change things to save everybody.

Also noticed on the last page of the comic book, a blue car driving towards Las Vegas, with a "_To Be Continued..._" at the bottom of the page. My first thought was that that might end up being the final shot of the season. But that's probably just me being used to looking for little clues like that on "_Lost_".


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Gotta agree with most everybody, really really liked this episode. So different in a TV universe of multiple L&O's, CSI's, doctor shows etc...

And I agree that the recaps were too long, and that there are too many characters to get through each week.

But i'm here for the ride, it's the kind of show you want to skip a week so you can watch 2 in a row 

-smak-


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

I didn't mind the recaps. When I read last weeks thread I read about how the mirror chick had blood on her but she didn't and I hadn't noticed that. By the time I read it it had been long deleted and I thought it was cool they showed it again.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm suprised nobody mentioned the "S" characters. In the artists loft, there were a bunch of paintings with lazy "S" characters on them. When the the dead professor's son was looking at the contents of the USB drive, you could see the same "S" in the data, but turned sideways. From that image, they cut to the inground pool at the crime scene house where Greg Gunberg was at, and in the pool was a floating cleaning hose layed out in the same shape of the "S".


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

I really want to like this show, but so far, it'd not living up to my expectations. I agree this week was better than last. I'll keep watching.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I think the extended flashbacks might have been necessary as padding due to the way the show was broadcast. The first two episodes were originally one two-hour pilot. Last week, they went well over an hour--about eight minutes long, IIRC. So this episode probably came up about eight minutes short.

I'm guessing the flashback/recaps won't be as extensive in the future...


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I didn't mind the recaps. I thought they meshed well with the "flow" of the show, rather than being some kind of extended "previously on..." clip set.

To be honest, I appreciated the overlay with the names, etc. because there's _so much_ new TV this fall that I'm still watching that I have trouble remembering things in a particular show week to week. Also, if you like the show and want it to succeed IMO you shouldn't complain about recaps: they help new people who missed the premier latch onto the show.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Hound said:


> Bad guys now, yay.
> 
> And Choccy said


there's your problem 



Delta13 said:


> What kind of gun was it that Hiro picked up, anyway? The telephone "bug" guy in the Professor's apartment packed the same one.
> 
> Whatever else Mirror Girl's powers are, it's pretty obvious that she can clean a room!


don't they have law and order type shows in japan? NEVER pick up the gun!

And she can clean a room AND drag out dead bodies ACROSS a street in a crowded development and not get caught

----
re: recaps...it made me wonder if i wasn't watching a repeat instead of new..but i knew it was new....can't wait until that one cheer girl needs to be saved by the real hero...hope that they do it


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I liked the recaps because they had a nice comic book recap feel to them. There was one cliche at the beginning of the show but by the time it was 5 minutes in, I had forgotten it. Again, I will say that the production values on this show are incredible, and I still really like the music.

I think it is really interesting what they are doing with hiro's character. He can teleport but only into the future. At least for now. Pretty nifty...

Always love a clea duvall sighting. Even as a cop she has the goth/gaunt look with the almost bruised bags under her eyes.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

i really like the concept of the show, but it went from 60 to about 3 in one episode.. i hope it picks up a little rather than taking the first third of the show to recap..


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Delta13 said:


> ...Whatever else Mirror Girl's powers are, it's pretty obvious that she can clean a room!...


Yeah, she cleans up nice!

If her other half is so good at handling stuff, why use the same 'stiff garden' and leave a shovel stuck in the ground to draw attention to it?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

5thcrewman said:


> Yeah, she cleans up nice!
> 
> If her other half is so good at handling stuff, why use the same 'stiff garden' and leave a shovel stuck in the ground to draw attention to it?


I thought that was her other self showing her main self that she had killed before, kind of a coming together of the two halves. Everybody seems to be learning their powers still, and her reconciling the two identities is her way of doing that.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Wow...nice catch!



Jeeters said:


> I'm suprised nobody mentioned the "S" characters. In the artists loft, there were a bunch of paintings with lazy "S" characters on them. When the the dead professor's son was looking at the contents of the USB drive, you could see the same "S" in the data, but turned sideways. From that image, they cut to the inground pool at the crime scene house where Greg Gunberg was at, and in the pool was a floating cleaning hose layed out in the same shape of the "S".


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> I think it is really interesting what they are doing with hiro's character. He can teleport but only into the future. At least for now. Pretty nifty...


Acutally, I think it was pretty obvious that at the end he saw the bomb go off (the same one that the panter painted last week), and then things rewound back to him being back on the subway in Japan. So it looks like he went back in time and the plot going forward will be how all the heroes get together and try to stop the explosion.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

is the girl in the professors apt related to the one girlfriend on Prison break?


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, he can also go back in to the past....that's how he "escaped" from the bomb.



TAsunder said:


> I think it is really interesting what they are doing with hiro's character. He can teleport but only into the future. At least for now. Pretty nifty...


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Hats off to all the others, but this is easily the best new show of the year.

Does anyone else think that Hiro and the artist guy are working together somehow? Like, maybe Hiro is telling him about things that are going to happen in the future? Maybe Hiro is also telling Peter too, since he drew that picture of him flying before he actually did.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

7thton said:


> Hats off to all the others, but this is easily the best new show of the year.


I do like these shows i.e. Lost and Heroes but my vote is probably Friday Night Lights.

Someone mentioned a Stephen King book for what the stripper girls power could be. Can anyone explain that book? I never read it.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

So far this show is doing great, although I'm not sure exactly what Mirror Girl's power is. An inner persona that exists in the mirror's realm (Phantom Zone) but can transit to our universe to do her dirty work? That's more of a mystical, Dr. Strange sort of thing rather than an evolutionary leap.

All the other powers so far -- precognition, teleportation, instant healing factor, telepathy, and telekinetically powered flight -- ostensibly *could* emerge from evolutionary changes.

I'm hooked, but good. I hope, however, that the writers know where they're going with all this.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

7thton said:


> Well, he can also go back in to the past....that's how he "escaped" from the bomb.


I think what happened was that when he was on the train, he shifted time five weeks into the future. Then, he teleported to New York. And then, after he saw the bomb go off, he shifted time back again.

If they're being consistant, then when he shifts time, he ends up where he was/would be at his destination time..


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

I think Nikki's power can subconciously project herself at 2 places at the same time, thus explain the lost of time.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

newsposter said:


> is the girl in the professors apt related to the one girlfriend on Prison break?


That's why she looked familiar! It was driving me crazy. They do look a lot alike, don't they?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Jstkiddn said:


> That's why she looked familiar! It was driving me crazy. They do look a lot alike, don't they?


She was also Colin's sister on Everwood. Nora Zehetner


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

mwhip said:


> She was also Colin's sister on Everwood. Nora Zehetner


Yes! Thanks, I couldn't figure out where I've seen her before!

Anyone think she's working for the bad guys?


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

atrac said:


> Anyone think she's working for the bad guys?


Nah.. but I think she's going to sleep with Suresh!


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

newsposter said:


> there's your problem
> 
> If thats a problem I'll take a few more


----------



## cpalma (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm not getting it?!? I'm giving it one more try, but I'm finding it hard to follow and for the most part, boring. Maybe I'm missing a gene, a sci or a fi gene, but I like other SciFi. We'll see what next week has to offer.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

BTW, was I the only one who assumed the skeleton in the desert was the boy's father?


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

newsposter said:


> And she can clean a room AND drag out dead bodies ACROSS a street in a crowded development and not get caught


It's a garage. Cars go in, or at least back up to garages. It's funny how they work like that.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> BTW, was I the only one who assumed the skeleton in the desert was the boy's father?


Yes  everything we've heard about the father suggests he is still alive.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

choccy said:


> Yes  everything we've heard about the father suggests he is still alive.


But she is very elusive about him, especially in this episode. She definitely killed that dude, whoever it is!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hound said:


> If thats a problem I'll take a few more


Choccy doesn't mind sharing?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

mwhip said:


> She was also Colin's sister on Everwood. Nora Zehetner


Oh, yeah! I remember her from that.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

newsposter said:


> And she can clean a room AND drag out dead bodies ACROSS a street in a crowded development and not get caught


Hrm... well... the bodies were in a garage... a car goes into a garage...

It doesn't seem to require superhero powers to get that done!


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm digging this show. Can't wait for next week. 

In the phone message from Silas (is that the right name?) to the professor he says that the professor showed him the way (which I interpret is to use his power??). Maybe they need each other to learn or understand all of the things they can do..maybe why the brains are disappearing?

Something in the back of my mind would love to see Silas as the father of the little boy that's with Nikki, making the little boy a hero, too.


----------



## dsb411 (Sep 29, 2004)

Did anyone else have the first half of the show's audio off by half a second and the HD video double letterboxed? At first it thought it was my box but then i actually watched a commercial and those were synced just fine. Then more than half way in, everything suddenly was fixed right in the middle of the Lizard scene. Way annoying. Oh I'm in DC -comcast hd...


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like this is going to be as frustrating as Lost. Give us a tiny morsel of goodness each week and drag it out over several episodes.

I am dreading the season premiere of "The Nine" after Lost tomorrow. Why do I do this to myself? I need to develop my own teleportation powers so I can rent the season DVDs and avoid this weekly torture.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I like the show alot I just hope some of the characters can have thier story lines merge soon. There is to many characters and not enough time in an episode for them all to have seperate storylines. Another option would be like another poster said do it like lost concentrate on a few characters a week and rotate.


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

sonnik said:


> Speaking of having a Lost feel...
> 
> Does anyone else feel that if we're dealing with a body of supernatural beings, that Niki (Mirror Girl) has the most potential for being a villain-type?
> 
> Also, now that we've seen Hiro reading about himself in the comic book "9th Wonder" - does that mean that the issue seen in the first episode, where a demonic monster named Uluru was shown - has any significance?


I believe that the monster on the comic book was also seen on Hiro's screensaver in his cubespace.

Was anyone else show in a comic?


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

Did anyone notice a typo in the subtitles between Hiro and the cop?

At one point it showed the word everone (as opposed to everyone).

And if the friend they called in Japan could speak English, why were they speaking in Japanese and then in English, and then in Japanese again?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

GerryGag said:


> Did anyone notice a typo in the subtitles between Hiro and the cop?
> 
> At one point it showed the word everone (as opposed to everyone).
> 
> And if the friend they called in Japan could speak English, why were they speaking in Japanese and then in English, and then in Japanese again?


Yeah I know if they have a translator there why did they feel the need to have the translator start in Japanese with his friend and then switch to English? Do they charge per word in the captioning world?


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

madscientist said:


> Hrm... well... the bodies were in a garage... a car goes into a garage...
> 
> It doesn't seem to require superhero powers to get that done!


Do you have super smeeking powers?


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

dsb411 said:


> Did anyone else have the first half of the show's audio off by half a second and the HD video double letterboxed? At first it thought it was my box but then i actually watched a commercial and those were synced just fine. Then more than half way in, everything suddenly was fixed right in the middle of the Lizard scene. Way annoying. Oh I'm in DC -comcast hd...


I have that problem on and off with all the HD broadcast channels in DC, and I'm using an antenna. FOX 5 is the worst, I can barely ever watch it. I don't have that trouble with OTA SD or DTV SD locals.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

choccy said:


> It's a garage. Cars go in, or at least back up to garages. It's funny how they work like that.


obviously no room in the garage for the car but even backing it up....given the garage was sideways to the street....someone would have seen


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

GerryGag said:


> Did anyone notice a typo in the subtitles between Hiro and the cop?
> 
> At one point it showed the word everone (as opposed to everyone).
> 
> And if the friend they called in Japan could speak English, why were they speaking in Japanese and then in English, and then in Japanese again?


u must not live in an ethnically diverse area . Around here they will start in english, move to their language then back and forth a few times. What I heard on TV didnt even make me bat an eye as I'm so accustomed to it. Interesting observation on your part though. I wouldn't have picked up on it.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

dsb411 said:


> Did anyone else have the first half of the show's audio off by half a second and the HD video double letterboxed? At first it thought it was my box but then i actually watched a commercial and those were synced just fine. Then more than half way in, everything suddenly was fixed right in the middle of the Lizard scene. Way annoying. Oh I'm in DC -comcast hd...


I am DC Cox, and saw the exact same thing.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

So if she backed the car into the garage, why didn't she just keep it there? Why move all that crap back into the center of the garage and move the car back across the street?


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

That symbol the artist was paiting looked more like an F then an S. It has a line through the center of it.

Hiro can move time foward and back and teleport himself to diffrent places, as well as back and foward in time. No one seems to notice him popping back and forth. However he seems to display two abilities.

I think there is more then one super powered bad guy becuase of the freezing at the house with the little girl. The parents had the time to hide the little girl and put a table and lamp infront of her door. So did they know the bad guy already to hide their kid?

The stuff with the flying brothers father. My bets are that he was involved in some way in this group that knows about the people with powers. Maybe mom knows something as well and that is part of the guilt that is making her act out? How she says she always put everything else before herself, it might be a lot deeper then being the wife of some well known public figure. Many people know bits and peices of what is going on.

Also they keep calling the person Patient Zero. That gives the suggestion of tests? The first episode they showed telepathic cop with the bad dad with glasses. It seems that we may have two sets of bad guys for the heros to work through.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Hound said:


> Also they keep calling the person Patient Zero. That gives the suggestion of tests? The first episode they showed
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I'm not sure what you are getting at with this but that was in the teaser of upcoming episodes of the show, not within the plot of episode 1 itself. I sure hope Patient Zero isn't "bad" because of dark angel style experiments. I also hope he doesn't eat brains.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> So if she backed the car into the garage, why didn't she just keep it there? Why move all that crap back into the center of the garage and move the car back across the street?


Only had to back it in close enough to get the trunk in or half the car. Not the whole thing.

Clean up the room (garage), put the bodies in some kind of covering, back the car slightly into the garage, dump bodies in trunk, move car across street.

Not hard.

Why all this consternation about a trivial detail?

BTW, if one more person compares this show to Lost, I think I will scream. Not every sci-fi story telling device began with Lost. This story is being told pretty straight forward and matches up far more to XMen or a myriad of other mutant/off-beat superhero comic books.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Why all this consternation about a trivial detail?


I don't know, why don't you tell me?

I think we're all just trying to figure out what her power is and how it works.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> BTW, if one more person compares this show to Lost, I think I will scream. Not every sci-fi story telling device began with Lost. This story is being told pretty straight forward and matches up far more to XMen or a myriad of other mutant/off-beat superhero comic books.


I agree, sort of. It's got the same tone and a similar "main plot" structure as x-files, but x-files was largely one-off episodes and only once in a while a major plot episode. I think that's why people gravitate towards lost as a comparison. It's definitely closer to lost than smallville, for example. So far, anyway. No FOTW etc.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

choccy said:


> Do you have super smeeking powers?


In a lame attempt at defense I'll point out I did edit my post and add a reason: _Crap! Someone came in to talk to me and my thunder was stolen!_

I guess I'm not very good at this post editing thing


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> I don't know, why don't you tell me?
> 
> I think we're all just trying to figure out what her power is and how it works.


Yeah, doesn't seem trivial to me. Trivial would be an ad at the end of the comic book or something. Her power is definitely the oddest. I think the Dark Half/hulk analogy is probably what they are going after but it's fun to speculate.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> So if she backed the car into the garage, why didn't she just keep it there? Why move all that crap back into the center of the garage and move the car back across the street?


At the risk of pulverizing an expired equine I'll point out that if she had come back to her house and seen a strange car parked in the garage, she would almost certainly have ripped out of there without even stopping.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> I don't know, why don't you tell me?
> 
> I think we're all just trying to figure out what her power is and how it works.


Yes, her super power involves backing a car into a driveway. Wow. Not impressed.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> BTW, if one more person compares this show to Lost, I think I will scream. Not every sci-fi story telling device began with Lost. This story is being told pretty straight forward and matches up far more to XMen or a myriad of other mutant/off-beat superhero comic books.


It's not LOST, it's Surface! Right down to the cheesy anouncer that holds our hand and tells us what we saw.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

JETarpon said:


> It's not LOST, it's Surface! Right down to the cheesy anouncer that holds our hand and tells us what we saw.


Yep!

I hated that announcer on Surface and I hate him here.

What - can't he work outside of Mondays at 9pm on NBC?


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Yeah. I don't get the whole lost comparison at ALL! 

Lost used flashbacks to advance the characters and this show does nothing of the sort. Lost walked the line of reality and supernatural never truly letting us know if circumstance or special powers exist. Hereos has a dude walking in the air. CLEARLY a superpower. Not much you can do about that one or the girl dying over and over again and staying alive.

HOW IS THIS SHOW LIKE LOST? 
NO flashbacks. No walking the supernatural line/reality line. Jeez. Any show that develops characters and is sci-fi-ish is now a LOST clone? People are nuts. 

Maybe people are just excited about this show like they were/are with Lost and want to compare. That is fine.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

Best scene last night was when Claire had a Linda Blair moment!


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

The "S" character


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

here you can see it in the "computer code"


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Screenshots to big?


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

I think 4, 8, 15, 16, 23 and 42 are related somehow.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

NatasNJ said:


> Yeah. I don't get the whole lost comparison at ALL!
> 
> HOW IS THIS SHOW LIKE LOST?
> NO flashbacks. No walking the supernatural line/reality line. Jeez. Any show that develops characters and is sci-fi-ish is now a LOST clone? People are nuts.


Uh... because it has a large ensemble cast of characters strangely connected to each other who are unwittingly placed in the midst of a strange mystery that is slowly revealted in tidbits each episode?

No one is saying the plot is the same, they are saying the structure is similar.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah, that S shape is definitely integral to the story line.


Ha! I kill me.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Uh... because it has a large ensemble cast of characters strangely connected to each other who are unwittingly placed in the midst of a strange mystery that is slowly revealted in tidbits each episode?
> 
> No one is saying the plot is the same, they are saying the structure is similar.


Meh.. Still don't see it.


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

JETarpon said:


> Yeah, that S shape is definitely integral to the story line.
> 
> Ha! I kill me.


math humor!! awesome!! 

i definitely liked this episode and i was _flipping_ out when the we saw teh painters brain had been ripped out. incredible!

what if 'patient zero' is nutso because he possesses ALL the powers? i'm thinking he has to have more than one because the dad was frozen and the craniums were removed carefully.

i'm very happy with hiro and the flying brothers storylines. the strippers storyline is awesome too. i think her alt-persona may be able to assert itself when it wants because of her lost time in the car. she wasn't in a dangerous situation or under duress and the alt-persona came out.

and a big HA! to the cute girly neighbor calling his father 'Papa Suresh'!! hahaahahahahahah i guess at least she didn't call him 'Big Daddy S'!

my question is still why is everyones power coming on at the same time? that gap spacing in what i assume is silas' genome doesn't make sense. well, actually, the way that image was shown doesn't make sense. it's in the style of an alignment which means silas genome (in part or whole) aligned with however many others there were (n - 1). that gap pattern doesn't make any sense because too many of the gaps are in common between the sequences.
but um.....ignore the babbling bioinformatician if he makes too much sense. 

M.

edit 1
oh Gzus X! i took a second look at that sequence picture and the sequences aren't even aligned!!!
ARGH!!! so those gaps make no sense whatsoever.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Jeeters said:


> I'm suprised nobody mentioned the "S" characters. In the artists loft, there were a bunch of paintings with lazy "S" characters on them. When the the dead professor's son was looking at the contents of the USB drive, you could see the same "S" in the data, but turned sideways. From that image, they cut to the inground pool at the crime scene house where Greg Gunberg was at, and in the pool was a floating cleaning hose layed out in the same shape of the "S".


There was an "S" character on the upper left corner of little flying brother's levitation sketch too. This reminds me of that symbol used in the HORRIBLE show Threshold, which is not a good thing.

I'm liking Heroes so far. I thought this week's episode was a little stronger than last week.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Does anyone or anyplace have a name - picture - character chart? I still have no idea what name corresponds to who. (other than Hiro)


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

The powers turning on obviously has something to do with the solar eclipse, at least they are making it seem to.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

NatasNJ said:


> Meh.. Still don't see it.


Nor do I. Lost is the flavor of the week, so I guess it's no surprise it would be one of the first shows to pop into mind. 10 years ago it might be compared to the X-Files, 10 years before that, something else that was current and similar. I don't think it's enough like Lost to make the connection, but that's just me. These characters are not "lost" in that they are cut off from the rest of the world, which is the biggest element (to me) of what makes Lost Lost. Sure, their stories are intertwined, but as someone mentioned in the thread last week, any show is going to have their characters intertwined in some way.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> The powers turning on obviously has something to do with the solar eclipse, at least they are making it seem to.


Dunno... they were definitely manifesting before the eclipse. Do you mean they got stronger or something?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

madscientist said:


> Dunno... they were definitely manifesting before the eclipse. Do you mean they got stronger or something?


I just doubt the Eclipse is a coincidence.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

Quick question: Hiro teleported himself 5 weeks in the future. He witnessed saw Isaac frozen with no brains. But in the scene, the beat cop, saw a man in the kitchen also frozen with no brains. Did it all happen in the future as well? Everything we saw last night happened in the future?


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

jpwoof said:


> Quick question: Hiro teleported himself 5 weeks in the future. He witnessed saw Isaac frozen with no brains. But in the scene, the beat cop, saw a man in the kitchen also frozen with no brains. Did it all happen in the future as well? Everything we saw last night happened in the future?


I don't think everything we saw happened in the future, because that would mean that our "Heroes" hadn't yet come together to prevent the bomb blast that happened just before Hiro teleported himself back. It was obviously the next day with the cheerleader. I don't think they would still have been looking for whoever pulled that guy out of the burning train 5 weeks later. She was even looking at a newspaper article about the train crash at one point, something that probably wouldn't be front page material 5 weeks later. And the crazy split personality chick wouldn't have had those guys still in her garage 5 weeks later. I think Hiro was in the future and everyone else we saw was still in the past (or the present?). Okay, now I'm confused.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yes, Hiro was in the future from when he was making the clock spin on the train in the first episode, until he was back to that time at the end. Everything he saw was in the future. Everything else was in the present.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

jking said:


> Nor do I. Lost is the flavor of the week, so I guess it's no surprise it would be one of the first shows to pop into mind. 10 years ago it might be compared to the X-Files, 10 years before that, something else that was current and similar. I don't think it's enough like Lost to make the connection, but that's just me. These characters are not "lost" in that they are cut off from the rest of the world, which is the biggest element (to me) of what makes Lost Lost. Sure, their stories are intertwined, but as someone mentioned in the thread last week, any show is going to have their characters intertwined in some way.


Name another show that has 7-10 unrelated main characters, that are connected in ways unknown to them, and there is some mysterious force or power that intertwines them all.

this is the main reason people see a similarity to lost. we know there is no island or plane crash. duh.


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> Yes, her super power involves backing a car into a driveway. Wow. Not impressed.


That's right!
Just like LOST!
But they were on the wrong side....
...maybe it was reversed... it wasn't really the trunk....
Hmmmm........

I wish I had a superpower that would clean up my apartment while I was "asleep".


----------



## landrumdh (Oct 6, 2003)

first episode I saw and it appears very cool so far.

Too bad you can't watch the episodes on nbc.com unless you have some stupid new chip from intel *sigh*.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

bruinfan said:


> Name another show that has 7-10 unrelated main characters, that are connected in ways unknown to them, and there is some mysterious force or power that intertwines them all.
> 
> this is the main reason people see a similarity to lost. we know there is no island or plane crash. duh.


I don't know, Saturday Night Live?  The mysterious force of course being Lorne Michaels.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

I dont know JKING. I don't think of Lost one bit when watching Heroes. I compare it more with 4400 and X-Men.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> Name another show that has 7-10 unrelated main characters, that are connected in ways unknown to them, and there is some mysterious force or power that intertwines them all.


http://imdb.com/title/tt0075860/


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

jpwoof said:


> I dont know JKING. I don't think of Lost one bit when watching Heroes. I compare it more with 4400 and X-Men.


Me too.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I want to like this show.

I don't dislike this show.

It's just not really grabbing me yet. The "last time" at the beginning, then more "last time" every time we switched to one of the characters seemed like a lot of overkill.

I am interested to see what the woman's power is. Last I checked multiple personailities was not a "power".

Z


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

All of these serialized shows are jumping on the LOST bandwagon. However, I keep describing Heroes to people as a cross between X-Men and X-Files.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

I think of it as a cross between X-Men and "Unbreakable". With a dash Lost's storytelling style tossed in (but not the plot).


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

I think Niki is a Dr. Jeckyll and Miss Hyde type. In other words, she's just one person and her other personality has super powers. The question is, is she good or Evil?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I think of it as "Heroes"


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Enough with the LOST comparisons. Just because a show has a serialized storytelling style where little bits are revealed each week doesn't make it a LOST clone. That's the way stories have been told forever. Many books are written that way, many movies start with a little information and build until the viewer has all of it. In recent memory Alias, 24, Prison Break, Surface, Threshold, Invasion, Lost, The 4400, Reunion, The Nine, Jericho, Vanished, and Kidnapped all told their stories in a serialized fashion similar to Heroes. It's nothing new.

I really like this show so far, but I wish they had shown the first two episodes as one 2-hour pilot and then moved on from there. It would have made all the events of the two eps much more cohesive. However, I guess airing it over two weeks with flashbacks allows more people to get into the show so if it will help the show succeed, I'm all for it.

I wonder where Niki got the '59 Caddy with the registration in her name. You can easily steal a car, but I doubt the registration is faked. Her alter-ego doesn't seem stupid and a car like that attracts attention, so I doubt is stolen or the registration is forged. Has the alter-ego had a separate life going on for a while, or did she just go buy this car during the four-hour time loss, along with cleaning up the garage and planting the shovel in the desert?

Claire's dad is kind of creepy. Can't wait to find out more about him.

The bad guy we heard referenced in the Greg Grunberg scene and who also left a message on the dead professor's answering machine was named Silar (sp?), not Silas.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I'm not selling out to the dad being the bad guy just yet. They are certainly painting that picture, but that's exactly why I'm not so sure.


----------



## lordargent (Nov 12, 2002)

sonnik said:


> where a demonic monster named Uluru was shown - has any significance?


AKA Ayers Rock

/"Aborigine legends tell of serpent beings who waged many wars around Uluru. The wars scarred the rock creating the vertical gutters we see today."

/don't know if there's any signifance


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

devdogaz said:


> In recent memory Alias, 24, Prison Break, Surface, Threshold, Invasion, Lost, The 4400, Reunion, The Nine, Jericho, Vanished, and Kidnapped all told their stories in a serialized fashion similar to Heroes. It's nothing new.


Serialized storytelling is nothing new, but there is no doubt that the success of shows like 24 and LOST is what has spawned all these new serialized shows this season (and last season), just like Survivor spawned a million "reality" game shows. The networks see that something is working and they rush to copy it, adding their own twist.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Can anyone confirm that it was 5 weeks, and not 5 weeks +/- n years? I could be wrong, but I don't remember seeing a full date on the newspaper, and I was actually trying to find one. Of course that doesn't have to mean anything (still, it seemed curious to me to leave the year out).



jpwoof said:


> Quick question: Hiro teleported himself 5 weeks in the future. He witnessed saw Isaac frozen with no brains. But in the scene, the beat cop, saw a man in the kitchen also frozen with no brains. Did it all happen in the future as well? Everything we saw last night happened in the future?


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

wprager said:


> Can anyone confirm that it was 5 weeks, and not 5 weeks +/1 n years? I could be wrong, but I don't remember seeing a full date on the newspaper, and I was actually trying to find one. Of course that doesn't have to mean anything (still, it seemed curious to me to leave the year out).


I would imagine the guy's art studio would change a lot more than what we saw if it was 1 year and 5 weeks.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

The 4400 was the first thing I thought of as well.

That said, *every* network is looking for another _Lost_ and I certainly understand comments like "NBC may have found their Lost" (yes, I believe that was the actual headline I read somewhere). The cast has a very close resemblance to Lost (just a bit younger), and the promo shot with all of them standing against a dark sky is very reminiscent of the Season 1 DVD art for Lost. I don't think that was unintentional.



jpwoof said:


> I dont know JKING. I don't think of Lost one bit when watching Heroes. I compare it more with 4400 and X-Men.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

It's 5 weeks.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

wprager said:


> Can anyone confirm that it was 5 weeks, and not 5 weeks +/- n years? I could be wrong, but I don't remember seeing a full date on the newspaper, and I was actually trying to find one. Of course that doesn't have to mean anything (still, it seemed curious to me to leave the year out).


Hiro's co-worker said "you've been missing for 5 weeks" or something similar

Z


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

devdogaz said:


> Enough with the LOST comparisons. Just because a show has a serialized storytelling style where little bits are revealed each week doesn't make it a LOST clone. That's the way stories have been told forever. Many books are written that way, many movies start with a little information and build until the viewer has all of it. In recent memory Alias, 24, Prison Break, Surface, Threshold, Invasion, Lost, The 4400, Reunion, The Nine, Jericho, Vanished, and Kidnapped all told their stories in a serialized fashion similar to Heroes. It's nothing new.


I'm just saying that when people say it reminds them of Lost, I see why. It's not the serialization of the show. It's the way unrelated characters have unbeknownst connections, in a 6 degrees kind of way, like lost. 
The plot is obviously more X-men. But all those shows listed above, except Lost  , do not have the same type of ensemble cast with intricately connected characters. And the Close Encounters someone brought up? that's a movie. and i didn't even see it (  ), so i don't know what to say, other than it's a movie, not a tv show.

The first thing i thought after the pilot was.. cool, i like this.

the second thing was, hmmm, kinda like lost with all the connections. they are connected, but they don't know it, and they are going to converge at some point.

that being said, noone has brought up another show with that criteria, when more than one person said that there are plenty of shows like that.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

Not to seem overly mathematically geeky here, but not only did the co-worker say Hiro had been missing for 5 weeks, but the next time November 8th is the day after Election Tuesday is in 2017.  

No one has mentioned the fact that stripper girl changed clothes during her 4 hour blackout. Not that that act required superpowers, but I wondered if it had any significance.

And, for my 2 cents worth, it's NOT Lost!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Here is the title graphic for this show










So the answer to whether everything has something to do with the eclipse probably is a resounding DUH! 

-smak-


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Since I'm a Lost-hater and I've been enjoying this show, I'm definitely no fan of comparing the two. I don't think there is any doubt that when a type of show has big success that other networks try to capture that same audience. But I don't think Lost created the serialized, supernatural drama, they've just had the most recent success. I'd love to see the comparisons die down, though, so we can let Heroes stand on it's own feet as it's own show.

I've been enjoying it a lot. I love Hiro and his enthusiasm. I'm very curious about stripper mom's powers. I think the pacing is just right and I'm not having any trouble following the multiple stories and characters. I had just watched the pilot an hour or two before this episode and I didn't think the flashbacks were all that much or annoying.

I've never seen The 4400 but my guess just from the promos is that whoever mentioned that show is correct that Heroes is much closer to The 4400 than Lost.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

atrac said:


> So the bad guy seems to be going after people's brains...and he can freeze them (the father of the little girl) and has superstrength (mother stabbed to the rails of the staircase). That's one majorly bad dude (unless I'm incorrect and there is more than one bad guy).





JYoung said:


> I believe that is more indicative of telekinesis.


I think Iceman and Jean Grey are behind this...


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> BTW, was I the only one who assumed the skeleton in the desert was the boy's father?


No, you aren't.... At least two other people thought the same thing, me and my husband!

One thing we did start to think is that the person hacking people up might be the father, but I doubt that now after thinking about the crime scenes. While the brain stealing my seem like something glass dude would do, I'm not sure he'd be able to hanging someone fram a banister like that or freeze a guy like that either, just too creepy.

Anyway, good episode!! I'm hooked!


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

I can see the comparisons to Lost. Not because of the plot, but because of the story telling elements - the strange symbols that reappear on everything, the clues that are "hidden," waiting for viewers to find them, the characters that are all related, yet unrelated, certain powers that characters possess that are not yet revealed to us, an unknown purpose of these characters (protaganists) and an unknown enemy and his/her purpose (antagonists), etc. Lost shares these qualities as do some other shows for sure, but Lost is the biggest hit of the last two years and there's no doubt that they are trying to reproduce the formula.

It's pretty obvious that the producers are going for that same kind of feel for the show. No it's not exactly the same, and no it's not Lost, but I feel the connection to it.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

At the end of the day it doesn't really matter. Some see the connection to Lost, others don't. There's no right or wrong to either view. Lets all get past it and move on to talking about how we like this show, and not about what this show is like.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Agreed, if you guys really want to argue about the "LOST Connection" please start another thread called, "Heroes is like Lost!" or something.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

vertigo235 said:


> Agreed, if you guys really want to argue about the "LOST Connection" please start another thread called, "Heroes is like Lost!" or something.


+1, Having not ever seen Lost or have a clue what that show is about, it's not a discussion I would participate in


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

landrumdh said:


> first episode I saw and it appears very cool so far.
> 
> Too bad you can't watch the episodes on nbc.com unless you have some stupid new chip from intel *sigh*.


You can get the first episode if you missed it at the iTunes store for $1.99

I'm loving this show. I look forward to the next episode.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

BLeonard said:


> You can get the first episode if you missed it at the iTunes store for $1.99.


Although there was so much from the first ep repeated in this ep that there's probably no reason to watch the pilot if you've seen the second ep.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I just saw the "S" in the swimming pool upon second viewing. I was all excited to post that here when I see someone beat me to it (and I missed the post when I was skimming).

I also forgot to mention how much I LOVE the music to this show. Many of the chill moments I get (both good and bad) are definitely aided by the score. A+


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

jking said:


> At the end of the day it doesn't really matter. Some see the connection to Lost, others don't. There's no right or wrong to either view. Lets all get past it and move on to talking about how we like this show, and not about what this show is like.


You are correct. No, it doesn't really matter. No one's opinions about the show, likes or dislikes about it or comparisons to any other show or story matters. No one is right or wrong. But people come here to voice their opinions.

People's opinions on the show and its similarities to whatever are relevant and this is a forum where people can voice their opinons and make discussions about the show.

If others disagree with opinions and can't tolerate them then maybe they shouldn't frequent internet forums. There's nothing off-topic about it.

That being said I do enjoy this show because of the similarities I see in it to the X-Men and to Lost. I like the enigma of what is going on and what will happen and I'm looking forward to episode 3.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

The "S" in the pool


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Cool, didn't spot the one in the pool.

I suppose the S stands for "Suresh".


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

vertigo235 said:


> here you can see it in the "computer code"


That's not a computer code, it's a DNA sequence.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

I noticed the symbol on the computer screen but didn't realize it was the same one that was seen in the other scenes. Good finds.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

balboa dave said:


> That's not a computer code, it's a DNA sequence.


That's what I thought, but I wasn't really sure, so I opted to just keep quiet


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> All I can say is WOW


I agree, this show is getting good.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think the extended flashbacks might have been necessary as padding due to the way the show was broadcast. The first two episodes were originally one two-hour pilot. Last week, they went well over an hour--about eight minutes long, IIRC. So this episode probably came up about eight minutes short.
> 
> I'm guessing the flashback/recaps won't be as extensive in the future...


I saw a one hour pilot that was leaked on the internet. From what I understand, they wanted to extend it and make it a two hour pilot, but budgeting snafus caused them to scrap that idea and some of the repeated sequences were to minimize the budget on the second episode.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> The "S" in the pool


Its funny to me that they bent over backwards to create this. The cleaner is not an automatic cleaner and should be on a pole, but I guess this way it wouldn't move. And I don't know what those things are that are attached to the hose to form the horizontal marks.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

a hose laying in a pool means something..wow....so what does the cop's shadow splitting the S in half mean ?


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

Sadara said:


> No, you aren't.... At least two other people thought the same thing, me and my husband!
> 
> One thing we did start to think is that the person hacking people up might be the father, but I doubt that now after thinking about the crime scenes. While the brain stealing my seem like something glass dude would do, I'm not sure he'd be able to hanging someone fram a banister like that or freeze a guy like that either, just too creepy.
> 
> Anyway, good episode!! I'm hooked!


My first thought was it was a mob body drop spot.

The family is attached to the Mob, and it has been an important part of her story line.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

zordude said:


> Hiro's co-worker said "you've been missing for 5 weeks" or something similar
> 
> Z


Bingo! That's the one.

To the others who responded: Sorry, but "It's 5 weeks" just isn't the answer I was looking for. And as for the artist's studio, it was a mess in October, it was a similar mess (pluss the pool of blood) in November, and I think it still would be a mess a year from now.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

newsposter said:


> a hose laying in a pool means something..wow....so what does the cop's shadow splitting the S in half mean ?


Hell, yeah, it does! I noticed the symbol (can we stop calling it 'S' or 'F'?) in the pool right away. Having lived through two seasons of Lost I was expecting this (although I'm not fanatic enough to go back to the pilot to see if it's present elsewhere -- there are pllenty on this forum that will do it for me

To me this symbol resembles a part of one of those 3-D renderings of a DNA strand. A portion of half of the double helix (projection onto a 2-D surface would make it look 'S'-shaped) with three of the base-pair "halves" attached. Given the genetic "evolution" theme of the show, this kind of makes sense.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I agree, it doesn't really matter if this show resembles lost in some trivial way. This show stands on its own two feet and is quality TV. Now Vanished and Jericho, on the other hand... those are some serious rip offs of other shows.

I don't think the family has a connection to the mob. She borrowed money from the mob to put her kid in a special school. I don't think they implied any other connection beyond that...?


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

glumlord said:


> My first thought was it was a mob body drop spot.
> 
> The family is attached to the Mob, and it has been an important part of her story line.


That is certainly possible, but I'm sure interested to know who it was!!


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

With the bodies, it's clear that the Mirror person knew about them, but not that Nikki had anything to do with putting them there, or killing them in the first place. The one body we saw was either very old or had been processed somehow to look it..

Not sure how far away she drove, but it sure seems like the blackouts are new to her, since she is reacting to them as she is, and you'd think she would remember previous blackouts long enough to kill and bury people.

I think she is probably at this point the one who intrigues me most.

I notice that both the comic book storyline and the "S" symbol are only part of the artist's future as seen by Hiro. He obviously publishes the comic in the present (the kid was reading one) but there is something about the 5 week gap that brings both into play. There was one painting just of the S but it was painted onto a bunch of his other canvases over their paintings.

"Patient Zero" is a very interesting label. It implies that this isn't just a mutation but something transmissible, and spreading. I suspect we will gradually see that Claire's birth parents, Nikki's husband, the Petrelli's dad, etc, are all linked in somehow.

Cool! Anyone know when sweeps are? Is that about when the bomb is due? Mid November?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

newsposter said:


> so what does the cop's shadow splitting the S in half mean ?


It means the cop was standing between the sun and the pool.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

smak said:


> Here is the title graphic for this show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe. I still have trouble reconciling the plotline suggesting a genetic mutation or evolutionary step with a solar eclipse having anything to do with it, especially since as I mentioned, they all appeared to have their powers well before the eclipse actually occurred.

I guess we'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Speaking of comparisons, the whole 'S' symbol thing reminds me of another show that had a mysterious symbol popping up all the time. Not a good show to copy things from IMO, but of course there are no other comparisons between Heroes and that show except the fact that I thought that show was pretty good after the second episode also. Then it started going downhill fast.

Sci-fi on the big networks doesn't have a very good track record the past few years, Lost being the exception. I will, as I usually do with any half decent new sci-fi show, keep tuning in until it gets cancelled.


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

bruinfan said:


> Name another show that has 7-10 unrelated main characters, that are connected in ways unknown to them, and there is some mysterious force or power that intertwines them all.


I think that's what "The Nine" (premiering tonight) is kind of about, if I understand the previews correctly.

I'm not sure about the "Lost" comparisons. I think whenever we see a cleverly written show with cool little mysteries that are going on, where little bits are revealed at a time, it may be easy to lump them into the same category.

For example, shows like:

- The Prisoner
- Nowhere Man
- Twin Peeks (At least the good parts)
- The X-Files

...can pretty much be lumped into the same style of drama writing, while not being in the same genre. Each had some character twists and were trying to solve some global mystery, while other smaller mysteries surfaced. These shows were nothing like one another (except maybe Prisoner and Nowhere Man) - but they all had a cool mystery vibe to them.

However, while it's probably not fair to make comparisons to Lost, I'd be willing to bet that "Lost" came up in some pitch meetings at NBC ... at least as a way to get the pilot funded.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Everyone's concluded that Mirror Girl's Evil Twin did all the cleanup, and I'm guessing that's the way the show is going too, just because that's the kind of thing that scriptwriters use the "image in the mirror" symbol for.

But if we set that point aside and only look at what's in the show, it might make more sense that it's "Them" (i.e., the exterminator and his friends, presumably all working for Claire's stepdad), trying to control what Mirror Girl does with her powers, and ensure that her enemies (and the cops) don't take her out of the picture too early. That would be an interesting twist. But like I said, doubt that's where they're going.

In any case, while I can buy the Evil Twin being able to clean a garage, move bodies, wash off blood, change clothes, leave maps, etc., I'm a little curious as to where it's able to get a nice shiny classic car that Mirror Girl clearly cannot afford. I hope that gets addressed, and I'm surprised at how many quibbles there were about whether cars can be backed up into garages, without anyone (so far as I saw) asking where the car came from in the first place.

Since everyone's comparing things to other shows, I have to mention _Dark Angel_, if only because Claire's stepdad just screams Lydeker to me. Though there are other similarities.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

madscientist said:


> It means the cop was standing between the sun and the pool.


That is soooo Lost-like! amazing 

-----
I thought the car was the mob guys' car?


----------



## mizterd99 (Nov 22, 2002)

jpwoof said:


> Nah.. but I think she's going to sleep with Suresh!


The lizard or the son?


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Awesome show. Clearly my favorite new series thus far.

Who was that blonde cop that arrested the other cop? She looks so familiar!


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

mizterd99 said:


> The lizard or the son?


Both the Lizard and Son are Mohinder. Suresh is Mohinder's [The Human] last name. I highly doubt the Lizard has a last name.


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

Supfreak26 said:


> Awesome show. Clearly my favorite new series thus far.
> 
> Who was that blonde cop that arrested the other cop? She looks so familiar!


It's Clea Duvall from Carnivale...

And the other cop is Stacey Haiduk from Superboy and SeaQuest DSV.


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

zordude said:


> I am interested to see what the woman's power is. Last I checked multiple personailities was not a "power".
> 
> Z


Having the strength to rip a man clean in half isn't a super power?

I think she has the Caddy in her name because she hulked-out and got her money back from that school she was picking her son up from in the first episode. At least unlike Bruce Banner's Hulk, her's is considerate enough to leave her notes and the keys to the car...


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Jeeters said:


> I'm suprised nobody mentioned the "S" characters. In the artists loft, there were a bunch of paintings with lazy "S" characters on them. When the the dead professor's son was looking at the contents of the USB drive, you could see the same "S" in the data, but turned sideways. From that image, they cut to the inground pool at the crime scene house where Greg Gunberg was at, and in the pool was a floating cleaning hose layed out in the same shape of the "S".


I thought they were F's. They reminded me of the Macromedia Flash logo:


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> But she is very elusive about him, especially in this episode. She definitely killed that dude, whoever it is!


She just says that his father is "not in a position to help" them. Here's what I think, spoilerized because it reveals something about the show that is yet to be revealed:



Spoiler



I think his father is the prison inmate who can phase through matter. Being in prison makes him unable to help, and also explains the child's mixed race. He (the father) keeps waking up outside of his cell.

On a side note - WHY DOES THE BRUTHA GOTTA BE THE ONE IN PRISON? WTF NBC?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

now the pool hose looks like an F...i can't keep up


----------



## jboehm (Aug 30, 2002)

Couple of thoughts:
* Get rid of the horrible intro narration. Let the clips speak for themselves
* Get the team together quick. Too much time is lost doing character development separately on this big of a cast. They really should have found each other last week and done something together this week. Speed it on the *ell up!

This show in on a knife edge. Will it be truly great or another Surface.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

sonnik said:


> - Twin Peeks (At least the good parts)


Is that an "adult" show?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Hunter Green said:


> I'm a little curious as to where it's able to get a nice shiny classic car that Mirror Girl clearly cannot afford.


There are two options (either she stole it from someone else or it was what the mob guys arrived in). I'm inclinded to think that it belonged to one of the mob guys, because she had the key.


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> I liked the recaps because they had a nice comic book recap feel to them. There was one cliche at the beginning of the show but by the time it was 5 minutes in, I had forgotten it. Again, I will say that the production values on this show are incredible, and I still really like the music.
> 
> I think it is really interesting what they are doing with hiro's character. He can teleport but only into the future. At least for now. Pretty nifty...
> 
> Always love a clea duvall sighting. Even as a cop she has the goth/gaunt look with the almost bruised bags under her eyes.


"Goth/gaunt"...thanks for the laugh.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

wprager said:


> Hell, yeah, it does! I noticed the symbol (can we stop calling it 'S' or 'F'?) in the pool right away. Having lived through two seasons of Lost I was expecting this (although I'm not fanatic enough to go back to the pilot to see if it's present elsewhere -- there are pllenty on this forum that will do it for me
> 
> To me this symbol resembles a part of one of those 3-D renderings of a DNA strand. A portion of half of the double helix (projection onto a 2-D surface would make it look 'S'-shaped) with three of the base-pair "halves" attached. Given the genetic "evolution" theme of the show, this kind of makes sense.


+1

the single helix idea seems the most plausible at this point. I have to wonder if, since this is about mutations, is it actually a 3rd helix in a new human genome map.

Or maybe for each strand there is a corresponding strand that has a complimentary mutation/ability in another person. Maybe one strand is good and the other is evil, like an evil twin. Just kidding. I don't see the comparisons to LOST.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

jboehm said:


> * Get the team together quick. Too much time is lost doing character development separately on this big of a cast.


Well, from what I know of the show, they have only one more "hero" to introduce, and that may or may not be next week.

As far as getting the "team" together, I think we can gather from the preview of next week that at least some of them will discover each other in the next episode. Also, from the episode titles, we can gather what happens in them (spoilerized for those who don't care to know, my thoughts about the synopsis after each listing):



Spoiler



Season 1, Episode 3: One Giant Leap - 9 October 2006: Something to do with the brothers learning how to fly?

Season 1, Episode 4: Come Together - 16 October 2006: The "team" all find out about each other and possibly the bomb?

Season 1, Episode 5: Hiros - 23 October 2006: Hiro dazzles the team with his oh-so-cool powers, making them all jealous.

Season 1, Episode 6: Better Halves - 30 October 2006: Niki scares the number 2 out of the team with her not-so-cool powers and fights against her "other nature"

Season 1, Episode 7: Nothing to Lose - They go for broke stopping the bomb (since they're gonna die anyway if it goes off). It's also the 5th week that Hiro saw in the future.



FWIW - I like the show's pace, getting deeper into the established characters while introducing the new ones one at a time. Definitely a comic book feel, and definitely NOT for kids.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

jboehm said:


> Couple of thoughts:
> * Get rid of the horrible intro narration. Let the clips speak for themselves
> * Get the team together quick. Too much time is lost doing character development separately on this big of a cast. They really should have found each other last week and done something together this week. Speed it on the *ell up!
> 
> This show in on a knife edge. Will it be truly great or another Surface.


I'm hoping those intro's where because the show was suppose to be a two hour pilot and they had to fill time on the second aired episode. Agree with everyone that these were annoying.

But, on your second point, I would be disinterested personally if they had all gotten together in the first show, I think that would be too much too fast. Developing the characters for the first few shows is refereshing, not enough shows do this, imo.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

classicX said:


> There are two options (either she stole it from someone else or it was what the mob guys arrived in). I'm inclinded to think that it belonged to one of the mob guys, because she had the key.


Not a chance. The registration was in her name.

The third option is that she already owned it. Mirror Lass has no doubt been around for a while (long enough to bury someone who has already gone skeletal).


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

classicX said:


> There are two options (either she stole it from someone else or it was what the mob guys arrived in). I'm inclinded to think that it belonged to one of the mob guys, because she had the key.


While neither is impossible, she did find the title in the glove box in her own name. A couple hours seems unlikely, unless she actually bought it. (Via Mirror Girl, during a blackout).

It is possible that since the enforcers were there to get the money from her or hurt her, that they had a pile of cash on them (or in their car) from previous "appointments."

On top of all this, we really don't have any indication of what the woman in the mirror is about. Her son seemed to indicate that he can't see her (the fishtank thing in the first episode), so maybe the image is real, maybe it is a psychological mechanism of a split personality, or maybe it is something (someone) entirely different that is just doing things with her head.

Anyone else expecting the Cheerleader who took credit for the rescue to be missing the top of her head fairly soon?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

PeternJim said:


> Anyone else expecting the Cheerleader who took credit for the rescue to be missing the top of her head fairly soon?


Well, if the bad guy really is Cheerleader's dad, and he's the one scooping the brains, then that won't happen since Cheerleader's dad saw the videotape and knows who really went into the fire.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Sadara said:


> I'm hoping those intro's where because the show was suppose to be a two hour pilot and they had to fill time on the second aired episode. Agree with everyone that these were annoying.


Don't count on it. We had them all season with Surface.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

JETarpon said:


> Don't count on it. We had them all season with Surface.


I never got in to that show, sounds like I might be annoyed in a couple of episodes if they don't get a clue and quit doing the recaps.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Sadara said:


> I never got in to that show, sounds like I might be annoyed in a couple of episodes if they don't get a clue and quit doing the recaps.


wah wah wah

Seriously. It's only been two eps and already people are calling the wahmbulance.

Ever wonder why some really good shows don't make it? It's because the general public does not have a Tivo and may miss an episode here and there. The nature of these serial dramas is such that if you miss one, you are lost. Once you are lost, you lose interest.

If the general public needs a couple of recaps to catch up and keep ratings up then I'm all for them.

I want the show to last.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not a chance. The registration was in her name.
> 
> The third option is that she already owned it. Mirror Lass has no doubt been around for a while (long enough to bury someone who has already gone skeletal).


Whoops! I must have missed the registration. :-/


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Supfreak26 said:


> wah wah wah
> 
> Seriously. It's only been two eps and already people are calling the wahmbulance.
> 
> ...


So Sorry!! I didn't mean to send you into a tail spin. I said annoyed, didn't say I would stop watching.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Supfreak26 said:


> wah wah wah
> 
> Seriously. It's only been two eps and already people are calling the wahmbulance.
> 
> ...


Hooray for sanity. Good to see not everyone is freaking out over the little things.


----------



## GeorgeL (Oct 24, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Yes, her super power involves backing a car into a driveway. Wow. Not impressed.


A woman, BACKING a car up a driveway...sounds like super powers to me!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

This show is no Lost, that show had me after the first episode. After two episodes of this show I am just about ready to pull the plug. If Episode three is as butter knife dull as these two have been then it's time to move on.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't mind the recaps, I'm sure they'll tail off soon. Between it being the beginning of an arc-heavy show (and Hollywood not wanting to turn people off if they missed the first one) and the odd transformation of pilot into two episodes with odd timing, it's likely to be a short-lived issue.

But the tawdry fortune cookie philosophy bits at the start and end in voiceover are getting annoying fast. If they get to where they say the true meaning is inside the human heart, I'm going to start scooping out brains.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Figaro said:


> This show is no Lost, that show had me after the first episode. After two episodes of this show I am just about ready to pull the plug. If Episode three is as butter knife dull as these two have been then it's time to move on.


uhhhhhh, you hate Lost.

Maybe you should just bail now.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

SPOILER WARNING! SPOILER WARNING! SPOILER WARNING!

To anyone who buys this week's TV Guide (the one with a pregnant Marcia Cross on the cover) --

DON'T read the two-page feature on Heroes unless you're willing to learn two MAJOR spoilers about the show.

That is all.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Who, thanks for the info!! * runs out to buy TV Guide *


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

JYoung said:


> uhhhhhh, you hate Lost.
> 
> Maybe you should just bail now.


Ummm no, I said that lost had me after the first episode. Thereby meaning that I was hooked and that I enjoy that show. Whereas after two episodes of Heroes I am not at all intrigued.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Figaro said:


> Ummm no, I said that lost had me after the first episode. Thereby meaning that I was hooked and that I enjoy that show. Whereas after two episodes of Heroes I am not at all intrigued.


I think he was pikcing on how you wrote your sentence, it could be precieved that you hate lost since that is the way you wrote the sentence. At least I think he was picking on your sentence, but with no smiley it is hard to tell.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

madscientist said:


> Well, if the bad guy really is Cheerleader's dad, and he's the one scooping the brains, then that won't happen since Cheerleader's dad saw the videotape and knows who really went into the fire.


I don't think that Claire's dad (glasses man) is Silar, the killer. I think we'll find that dad is part of the government/industrial/secret society/whatever group that is either creating or rounding up the "special" people, and that Silar is a rogue "special" person who is out whacking people.

I think they are both "bad guys" but I think they are different.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Loved the first episode. Saw the second and I'm about ready to cancel my Season Pass. I assume Season 1 is about preventing the explosion (seen in the paintings, and live prior to Hiro's teleport) a month out. That's OK, but what's killing it for me is the bad guy and sawed off skulls which just seems *too* comic-booky. Makes me think of Hannibal which makes me think of Ray Liotta which makes me think I'd rather watch Smith.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Figaro said:


> Ummm no, I said that lost had me after the first episode. Thereby meaning that I was hooked and that I enjoy that show. Whereas after two episodes of Heroes I am not at all intrigued.


Having read your comments in the Lost thread just now, I must say that even when you like something, you come across like you hate it.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Having read your comments in the Lost thread just now, I must say that even when you like something, you come across like you hate it.


whatever


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> SPOILER WARNING! SPOILER WARNING! SPOILER WARNING!
> 
> To anyone who buys this week's TV Guide (the one with a pregnant Marcia Cross on the cover) --
> 
> ...


spoil it here please...


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

jpwoof said:


> spoil it here please...


OK, but don't say I didn't warn you, because I'm warning you!

Spoiler 1:


Spoiler



Peter's superpower isn't flying. It's the Rogue-like ability to absorb other people's powers.



Spoiler 2:


Spoiler



Nikki's husband (and Micah's father) also has superpowers. This will be shown in Episode 5. Micah apparently also has powers different from his parents.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Woohoo, thanks for the spoiler!


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

yeah i don't think that cheerleaders father is silar either but i do think he's connected with some organization that is somehow aware of people gaining powers.

i think we need more history on mohinders' father. who he was working for or with and what interest they had in his research. it could end up that papa suresh is a similar figure to adam cain(sp?) from mutantX.

mohinder or someone did say something about genetic migration. now that is interesting because that could mean any number of things. 
genetic migration could simply be the movement of traits inherent in 'races' of people as they migrate across land masses. or, as they interbreed with other local inhabitants. (like if a chinese person (with brown eyes) interbred with a scandanavian (with blue eyes) the child would have brown eyes (being dominant) etc)

or, it could refer to replication errors of viruses where random portions of the hosts genome are packaged in the viral capsid along with or instead of the viral genome. then, if this lone particle were to infect something/someone else there would be transfer of genetic material. now, whether that material bore any signifigance whatsoever completely depends on the segment that was included in the capsid.

or, it could refer to transposons and other elements in our genome that move about 'randomly'. it isn't really random because they can only move into portions of our genome with the right kind of local sequence which serves as a recognition site for the transposable element. these elements, as far as i know, never carry any genes or transcribe for any proteins, except perhaps for a specialized restriction enzyme or ligase (restriction enzyme cuts, ligase...ligates  joins together)

or, they could make it mean something else entirely....which i'm sure they probably will. 

M.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

Or it could refer to something uniquely Sci-Fi, such as someone developing a virus or some such that causes mutation (whether within an already born person, or that affects the genes they pass on to their kids).

Hard to have a secret society if all it is about is passing on random mutations the "old-fashioned way." (There are clubs for that, but they usually don't focus on mutations.  )

Maybe someone's "special" power is to cause other people to develop "special powers" -- I keep coming back to the "Patient Zero" remark.


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

I think Claire's dad is the analog to the X-Men movie's senator Kelly. He's first going to try to eliminate the mutants and if that fails he'll be leading the charge to register or imprison them for the good of all "regular" people.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I love this show. But I like SciFi. and superheros. Is Heros Playing on Scifi Channel and USA? Does that mean it may have a better chance of being picked up if 3 networks are paying for it?

All the Heros in the show seems to have a past and a life going on. It is a lot like Lost in that respect. And I love Lost too.

Hairy


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> OK, but don't say I didn't warn you, because I'm warning you!
> 
> Spoiler 1:
> 
> ...


Thank you - both excellent!


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

hairyblue said:


> Is Heros Playing on Scifi Channel and USA? Does that mean it may have a better chance of being picked up if 3 networks are paying for it?


NBC, Sci-Fi Channel, and USA Network are all owned by the same media company, NBC Universal.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Jeeters said:


> NBC, Sci-Fi Channel, and USA Network are all owned by the same media company, NBC Universal.


Yeah, but being on 3 channels at 3 different times of the week means more exposure and more chances for people to see it even if other good shows are put up against it in prime time. It's a good thing :up:


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Of course. I was just trying to straighten out any mistaken notion that "3 networks are paying for it".


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

I just heard that any future airings of the episode where the cheerleader puts her hand in the garbage disposal and brings back a bloody disfigured hand will have that scene cut as the garbage disposal's manufacturer name is clearly visible and they have been threatened with a lawsuit.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

BLeonard said:


> I just heard that any future airings of the episode where the cheerleader puts her hand in the garbage disposal and brings back a bloody disfigured hand will have that scene cut as the garbage disposal's manufacturer name is clearly visible and they have been threatened with a lawsuit.


Yes, because we wouldn't want people to know that they make garbage disposals.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

At least blur the name - the plot would be really messed up without that scene.


----------



## mgarthe (Mar 3, 2006)

NBC REWARDS HIT FALL DRAMA 'HEROES' WITH FULL-SEASON ORDER FOR 2006-07

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20061005nbc02


----------



## jbondsr (Dec 20, 2001)

audioscience said:


> You are correct. No, it doesn't really matter. No one's opinions about the show, likes or dislikes about it or comparisons to any other show or story matters. No one is right or wrong. But people come here to voice their opinions.
> 
> People's opinions on the show and its similarities to whatever are relevant and this is a forum where people can voice their opinons and make discussions about the show.
> 
> ...


yea what he said


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

The explosion has been established to be 5 weeks in the future (5 weeks counting from the pilot), so this is not the season 1 premise. The Sylar (correct spelling -- pays to have CC on) connection may be the full season arc, or it may even be a full series arc -- too early to tell. Still, now that we know the explosion will be resolved in the first month and a half of the season, it makes sense to start introducing elements that will make up the next arc (or two, or three). That's the nature of a serial show like this (as opposed to 24, where you know there will one, and only one, arc in a season).

P.S. There's a thread about "Smith" being canceled. I haven't watched the show or watched the thread.



davezatz said:


> Loved the first episode. Saw the second and I'm about ready to cancel my Season Pass. I assume Season 1 is about preventing the explosion (seen in the paintings, and live prior to Hiro's teleport) a month out. That's OK, but what's killing it for me is the bad guy and sawed off skulls which just seems *too* comic-booky. Makes me think of Hannibal which makes me think of Ray Liotta which makes me think I'd rather watch Smith.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

JETarpon said:


> Yeah, that S shape is definitely integral to the story line.





vertigo235 said:


> It's 5 weeks.


And a "5" kind of looks like an "S"...coincidence?


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

wprager said:


> To me this symbol resembles a part of one of those 3-D renderings of a DNA strand. A portion of half of the double helix (projection onto a 2-D surface would make it look 'S'-shaped) with three of the base-pair "halves" attached. Given the genetic "evolution" theme of the show, this kind of makes sense.


Bingo!

I'd seen the image when it scrolled through the middle of the PC screen while watching, but the image posted from the pool looked like a DNA strand to me. Added to the fact that the dead professor was studying genetic links across the world and the PC screen was showing DNA base pairs I'd say it clinches it for me.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

It could also be representing the messenger RNA strand that's an indicator of mutant abilities, or even the "key" that unlocks them.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> And a "5" kind of looks like an "S"...coincidence?


and S is the 3rd letter in Lost!


----------



## arcadefreaque (Aug 31, 2006)

wprager said:


> ... The Sylar (correct spelling -- pays to have CC on) ...


 Or you could just get the spelling off of the audio tape that the professor's son picked up off the floor


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

I saw the shape in the computer display, missed it in the pool. Good work there. It's certainly not a letter, call it a shape. I like the helix suggestion.



jpwoof said:


> I think Nikki's power can subconciously project herself at 2 places at the same time, thus explain the lost of time.


Yup, it seemed rather obvious to me. The mechanism is unknown, the result clear. She's off doing other stuff, the other half is cleaning the garage etc.

The other half is clearly more powerful, and knows what both are doing, whereas the weak one doesn't know, and so has to be left clues like shovels and keys.



sonnik said:


> - Twin Peeks (At least the good parts)


Uh, wasn't that the porn version? 



wprager said:


> The explosion has been established to be 5 weeks in the future (5 weeks counting from the pilot), so this is not the season 1 premise. Still, now that we know the explosion will be resolved in the first month and a half of the season, it makes sense to start introducing elements that will make up the next arc (or two, or three).


Uh, who says the show is real time? Episode three might be the week after ep 2, the day after, the same day, or even the day before. There's no implicit promise that November 8 will air on November 8. In fact, wasn't ep 2 the day after ep 1? At least for the cheerleader, the professor obviously had a longer time period now that I think about it.


----------



## DMHinCO (Dec 14, 2000)

Has anyone suggested that Syler is strippergirl's ex-husband?

Isn't it possible that either stripper's ex-husband or strippergirl's supertwin have buried many a body out in that spot before?


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

> Uh, who says the show is real time? Episode three might be the week after ep 2, the day after, the same day, or even the day before. There's no implicit promise that November 8 will air on November 8. In fact, wasn't ep 2 the day after ep 1? At least for the cheerleader, the professor obviously had a longer time period now that I think about it.


 Real time a la 24 probably not, but the October 2nd episode referenced that the day was "October 2nd". The professor needed a little time to get to NYC, so we're not dealing with 24 here.

And November 8th is a Wednesday, and with the show airing on Mondays probably no 11/8 episode.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Fraser+Dief said:


> Yup, it seemed rather obvious to me. The mechanism is unknown, the result clear. She's off doing other stuff, the other half is cleaning the garage etc.


Except she's NOT off doing other stuff--she "loses time." The "Other One" seems to take over her body, and she seems to black out.

E.g., while The Other was cleaning the garage, she was losing four hours (she was supposed to pick up her son, but was four hours late, and she didn't know where she had been; she came to by the side of the road in an unknown location).


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Fraser+Dief said:


> Uh, who says the show is real time? Episode three might be the week after ep 2, the day after, the same day, or even the day before. There's no implicit promise that November 8 will air on November 8. In fact, wasn't ep 2 the day after ep 1? At least for the cheerleader, the professor obviously had a longer time period now that I think about it.


Nobody. But another poster implied that the big explosion (or prevention of such) would be a November sweeps episode, which made sense to me. It's probably not five weeks, though. Episode titles :


Spoiler



3. One Giant Leap
4. Come Together
5. Hiros
6. Better Halves
7. Nothing To Lose
This last one sounds like it could be the big explosion one; it airs on Nov. 6.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Except she's NOT off doing other stuff--she "loses time." The "Other One" seems to take over her body, and she seems to black out.
> 
> E.g., while The Other was cleaning the garage, she was losing four hours (she was supposed to pick up her son, but was four hours late, and she didn't know where she had been; she came to by the side of the road in an unknown location).


You don't want to make She-Hulk angry!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

balboa dave said:


> You don't want to make She-Hulk angry!


Well, actually, She-Hulk and Jennifer Walters share the same brain, and have complete memories of each other's experiences, so it's not the same thing at all, you geek loser!


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, actually, She-Hulk and Jennifer Walters share the same brain, and have complete memories of each other's experiences, so it's not the same thing at all, you geek loser!


Except Jennifer Walters / She-Hulk is ridiculously hot, green as she is.



















Ali Larter AKA Niki? Not so much.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, sure, if you're into 7-foot-tall green women who can break you in half... 

I'll take Ali Larter. Not so into the whole being broken in half thing.

By the way, I just looked up Hiro on IMDb, and not only is he American (which doesn't really surprise me), but he has a fairly extensive resume as a digital effects artist at ILM!


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

Fraser+Dief said:


> sonnik said:
> 
> 
> > - Twin Peeks (At least the good parts)
> ...


Ooooooo......
wrapped in plastic.......


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Jericho Dog said:


> Ooooooo......
> wrapped in plastic.......


Did I miss something? Or is this a reference to the show?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, sure, if you're into 7-foot-tall green women who can break you in half...
> 
> I'll take Ali Larter. Not so into the whole being broken in half thing.


Then you need to broaden your horizons. You haven't lived until you've been killed.

Oh wait....

haha, new sig!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

classicX said:


> Did I miss something? Or is this a reference to the show?


Obviously, you missed Twin Peaks!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

classicX said:


> Then you need to broaden your horizons. You haven't lived until you've been killed.
> 
> Oh wait....
> 
> haha, new sig!


Ah but Ali Larter is a real human being. She Hulk? Not so much.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Figaro said:


> Ah but Ali Larter is a real human being. She Hulk? Not so much.


Of course, our chances with either are roughly the same...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, sure, if you're into 7-foot-tall green women who can break you in half...
> 
> I'll take Ali Larter. Not so into the whole being broken in half thing.


But didn't Ali Larter's character break one of the goobahs in half?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Of course, our chances with either are roughly the same...


There is always the apocalypse or trapped in a elevator scenario with Larter. No such possibilities with Ms. Walters.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Figaro said:


> There is always the apocalypse or trapped in a elevator scenario with Larter. No such possibilities with Ms. Walters.


I repeat, the odds are roughly the same.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I repeat, the odds are roughly the same.


Wow you are a bit of a glass half empty kind of guy? 

Speak for yourself, I bet Ali Larter would dig me


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Figaro said:


> Wow you are a bit of a glass half empty kind of guy?
> 
> Speak for yourself, I bet Ali Larter would dig me


Can you say "Restraining order"?

I knew you could!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Can you say "Restraining order"?
> 
> I knew you could!


You are just jealous because she wants me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Figaro said:


> You are just jealous because she wants me.


Uh...

[backs towards door]

...yeah...

[slips out]


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Uh...
> 
> [backs towards door]
> 
> ...


Yeah! And good riddance too!


----------



## ravager1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Jeeters said:


> I'm suprised nobody mentioned the "S" characters. In the artists loft, there were a bunch of paintings with lazy "S" characters on them. When the the dead professor's son was looking at the contents of the USB drive, you could see the same "S" in the data, but turned sideways. From that image, they cut to the inground pool at the crime scene house where Greg Gunberg was at, and in the pool was a floating cleaning hose layed out in the same shape of the "S".


A friend of mine pointed out that when the mind reader cop passed out in the bar the black man that he couldn't hear any thought from has the symbol in gold around his neck on a chain.

What about the chick that lives across from the professors old apartment is in on it all somehow. Perhaps she is Sylar?


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

The above didn't happen in the 10/2 episode.. it happened in the 10/9 episode.. that has it's own thread.


----------

